# Sirius SAT radio does NOT register



## Mikker (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just gotten my new 2006 650i Convertible and immediately registered the SAT radio by following instructions, calling Sirius and gave them the ESN no. However, the signal was never picked up by the car-radio. I have called Sirius 5 times and each time the tell me they will submit the signal, however the display still tells me to call Sirius to register the ESN before use and I have not been able to pick up any signal. Now Sirius tells me to take the car in for servise??
Anyone experienced this or the opposite?


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

No problem with any of my three subscriptions or have I heard of others having that specific problem. You could have antenna/receiver problem that prevents you from receiving signal. Yep, take it in.

By the way, I most of us 6ers are on the E63/E64 sub forum. You would get quicker response to your questions there. But at the risk of falling into the SoCal 6er trap.:rofl: 

You'll have to visit to see what I mean


----------



## Mikker (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks cobradav. I have indeed been switching to the 6er forum and it is very informative. You are quite right I could easily get caught up in the SoCal 6er trap, but all those guys seem to be in 645 and I detect a slight detest of my new gorgeous and wild 650. I'll have to hang in until there are a few more 650 on the road. I had to import mine from South Dakota!


----------

